
Documenting the Macintosh: About ‘Inside Macintosh’ - pcr910303
http://www.storiesofapple.net/interview-with-caroline-rose.html
======
chmaynard
This short interview was published in 2011. Why not use the correct title:
"Documenting the Macintosh – An Interview with Caroline Rose"? I suspect more
than a few HN readers know of her.

